# Agility trials



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, we are off this weekend to our first outdoor trial. It is a three day trial and we will be camping out in my sister's fifth-wheel trailer. I have both Remmy and Kiska entered and my sister has her dog Mikey in also.

Remmy has one class on Friday night, four classes on Saturday and five on Sunday. Kiska has one class on Saturday and two on Sunday. My sister's dog is in a total of seven classes in the three days.

Just hope the weather changes as we have been having one thunderstorm after another and Kiska just shivers and shakes. Can't really blame her as a couple of claps of thunder literally shook my house. The temperature has been changing from close to 70 (20C) to down to almost freezing at night.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Best of luck to you and puppies, but mostly have fun! I'm off to a flyball tournie this week end. I don't have my first outdoor trial until June 25th, one day only. We haven't been able to practise outside since the fall due to the yucky weather. Can't wait.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, had a great time this weekend but it was so hot after having rain and colder weather at home that it really wore the dogs out. Remmy got a Q in Advanced Starters and first place but didn't fare as well in his other classes, just too hot out. Kiska had clean runs in both her Starter Jumpers but lost out on time. Really pleased with her as she will speed up as she gets more confident.

Have another two day trial at the end of the month, just hope it is not as hot. This one was in the 90's which slowed a lot of the dogs down.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad you had a good time and a Starter Standard Q is awesome. I have a fairly fast dog, but I still know how it feels to miss a Q on time. Fraggle was channel trained on weaves so we have to "play around" to get some of the harder entrances AAC is putting in their courses now. That takes time and we can never seem to make it up. I love Jumpers courses although with a fast dog and being a green handler, I do find them quite challenging . Good luck and have fun at your next trial.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Remmy still has trouble sometimes hitting the entry on the weaves. He does fine once he gets in them but starts slow and speeds up so does better when there are ten poles. The other Advanced Starter he was in had two sets of six poles so he had to enter two different times and since he only had the six to do he never got a chance to speed up as much otherwise he would have Q'd a second time.

Last year I could stand back quite a way and he would hit the entry but this year he seems to need me closer. Hopefully he will get back to his old style from last year.

Just realized I had put Advanced Starters, I meant he Q'd in Advanced Standard.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I need one more Advanced Standard and one more Advanced Snooker to be in all Masters. I sometimes think I will be in Advanced forever. We haven't even had a practise for 2.5 months. We have our first one tonight. I hope Fraggle hasn't forgot too much .


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am in Masters in Jumpers and Gamblers and need two more Advanced Snooker for my Advanced Games title and he will be in Masters in all three games. I concentrated on my games last year so didn't compete in Advanced Standard that much so that is just my first Q in Advanced Standard. I wish the Advanced Snooker had been on the Saturday as the course is one he could have done if he had not been so hot and tired by late on Sunday.

It is early yet and that was our first trial of the year. (I don't count the one in Feb. where we almost froze and it was just a one day trial and absolutely no training since Nov.) We have only been able to practice for a few weeks because of the wet weather and all the thunderstorms.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DwUKj3WG0Fs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Remmy's Advanced Standard Q


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

use the [video ] url [ /video] brackets (minus the spaces)


----------

